# Slicks Off & Big Blows



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast

1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]

Cutting Lose
Airboat/Wade Fishing Primetime*

Saturday's pre-front conditions started off slow with slick calm and then all heck broke lose for guests airboat fishing the back lakes. Solid Redfish finally started working over mud/grass but were pretty scattered. Sunday was a little rough on a couple of the gals on the trip and we had to wrap it early. Night Vision hog hunts continue at 100% shot percentage, dropping them in their tracks is another story....LOL 8,000 folks follow us on *Facebook*

Wade fishing artificial has been producing some nice action for guests working soft plastics and suspending baits over mud/grass. We expect this to strengthen moving forward and "prime-time" may be just a day or two away! 4,200 folks follow us on* Instagram*

Flounder Gigging on tap for guests mid-week along with a run at bayfishing then we'll be in a knock down drag out brawl this weekend!

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.
Fishing & Waterfowl Report*

*CASTAWAY LODGE APP* - Get the power of our top Seadrift (Texas mid-coast) lodge destination at your fingertips. It's packed with rewards, special pricing, logistics, fingertip contact, and a host of powerful tools at your fingertips. Coming soon to The Google & Apple Play Store. Android & IOS compatible.

*Advance Booking/Great Combination Venues*

*Alligator Season* - September 10th to the 30th join us for hunting Wild Texas Alligators on the mid-coast. Two time winner of Gatorfest in Anahuac, join the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State as we celbrate our heritage harvesting big Texas Size Lizards! A to Z services including post harvest packages for leather goods; Trophy Skinning and taxidermy; Hornback Skins; Green and Euro Skulls; finished meat and all the trimmings!

*Grain Season Hog = Safari Style High Rack Night Vision & Thermal* - Hit a nerve did we? Oh yes, join us in mid-August for Hitari Style high rack hog patrol as we drive local farms and ranches taking advantage of the harvest as hogs bee line for the fields. This is a shoot and move approach designed for maximum effect. Outside of grain season, we've always got a full compliment of blinds over baited locations for Night Vision and Thermal hunts.


----------

